
Fab Lab Moves Downtown as San Diego Creates Its Own SoMa - jparolin
http://www.xconomy.com/san-diego/2014/10/31/fab-lab-moves-downtown-as-san-diego-sets-out-to-create-its-own-soma/2/
======
jparolin
Excited to see SD start to find its entrepreneurial identity. While I think
the SoMa comparison is unnecessary, there is a lot to say about the world-
class creativity that exists in SD and the entrepreneurs that just need a
little direction (including myself) and smart capital to bridge the divide
between creativity and business.

